# Call of Duty 5 Crashing



## teamhex

Iv got vista, and everything's been great the past few days other then what I would call some hiccups in game. So I decided to update punk buster and the hiccups went away. Right before and after the update my game started crashing. It says the program stopped working, and its searching for a way to fix it, of course it comes back with a we couldn't fix it but we'l let you know message. This really suck because I cant reinstall it, my DVD drive broke, so I cant play single player and my multi is crashing. Im just trying to figure this out, I guess ill just have to get another drive tomorrow. I guess what im asking is. Is anyone else getting this issue?


"Faulting application CoDWaWmp.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x491678d8, faulting module CoDWaWmp.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x491678d8, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00143d0a, process id 0xb24, application start time 0x01c948573a711f30."

Going through the logs more I found this
"A request to disable the Desktop Window Manager was made by process (Call of Duty(R): World at War Multiplayer)"

"The Desktop Window Manager was unable to start because composition was disabled by a running application"



Fault bucket 1005916977, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: CoDWaWmp.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: 491678d8
P4: CoDWaWmp.exe
P5: 1.0.0.1
P6: 491678d8
P7: c0000005
P8: 00143d0a
P9: 
P10:


----------



## teamhex

I turned off that desktop window manager and haven't crashed yet.....still its odd. That would basically mean to me that AERO and CoD5 aren't getting along.


----------



## Shane

i have aero running here and no probs with playing COD5?


----------



## teamhex

Nevakonaza said:


> i have aero running here and no probs with playing COD5?



Odd, I put a new DVD drive in today, I guess ill reinstall, how do I back up the saved data for multi-player. It only took me like 4 hours but level 29 is level 29.


----------



## teamhex

Im still getting this crash for some reason


----------



## teamhex

I cant even get into the game now, it crashes every time. It first says it didn't start right. I hit no don't run in safe mode. Then it ask's me if I should let it change it to the best settings for my hardware. Whether you pick yes or no it crashes. This is just insane.


----------



## ETSA

I know it sounds silly, but try lowering your sound quality, go to control panel, sound, double click on output device (probably speakers) and go to advanced and set quality to 24 bit 44100 Hz or lower.  It worked for me.  I had issues with cod5 also.


----------



## teamhex

ETSA said:


> I know it sounds silly, but try lowering your sound quality, go to control panel, sound, double click on output device (probably speakers) and go to advanced and set quality to 24 bit 44100 Hz or lower.  It worked for me.  I had issues with cod5 also.


 
Its not crazy, I was told to raise the sound quality then after that I couldn't get in at all, I just re-installed the game, the patch, and punkbuster. Ill give it a try, thanks mate.


----------



## teamhex

Alright, seems to be working thus far. Ill give it a zombie mode run and get back to ya.

*edit: Its running great, no crashes yet thanks again


----------



## ETSA

You are welcome.  Have fun, it's a b*tch on vetern.


----------



## teamhex

ETSA said:


> You are welcome.  Have fun, it's a b*tch on vetern.



Man, this is lame. Im still crashing on multiplayer games for some reason.


----------



## ETSA

Can't help you there, haven't played multiplayer.


----------



## teamhex

O man the zombie mode is so awesome


----------

